# Police Clearance Certificate



## obi262 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey there,

I am applying for a working holiday visa to Canada and require a police clearance certificate from the Egyptian Police as I have been living in Egypt for over 6 months. Where would I be able to get one using my passport from within Egypt? Do I have to go to a specific police station or can I just get one from my local police station?

Thanks


----------

